# 311 Cardless and new Smart Card



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi there, I have got different responses from Dish Csutomer Support, I just restarted my account and I have 2 311's. I saw a message on my screen for one of the internationals that I would need to insert smart card by Dec 17

Now I have 311 cardless, and the repsonses I have that the system wil automatically send, or the system would automatically determine and the FAQ's page of Dish says cardless will need to put the card in and their tech support said not necessarily

Now, I am lost..can someoe shed some light on this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you are seeing the message on the screen you WILL need a smart card for that receiver. Please call the number in the message on your screen.

It is possible that only one of your receivers needs the card if one is newer than the other - but if you're seeing the message call!


----------



## galaxieinstaller (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok Just to let you know that dish network is going back to smartcards as part of a security measure all you have to do is insert the card and let it do its thing this is happing to all dish network subscribers


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not exactly "going back" ... the "cardless" models actually do have smart cards. They are just installed in chip form inside the units. Inserting a card into the vacant slot overrides the internal smart card.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Technically speaking, those receivers have two SC ports, so software could work with both or select that one what appropriate to authorize selected program.
But we seen 100s post asking same question - new card, oh ? No card , oh ? Etc, oh ?


----------

